# "Legacy" Editions



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

HH "Legacy" editions? Dafuq?

Is this a "proper" paperback like the rest of the series? :scratchhead:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Tawa said:


> HH "Legacy" editions? Dafuq?
> 
> Is this a "proper" paperback like the rest of the series? :scratchhead:


Yes


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Yes


Oh good, I can finally crack on with the HH :so_happy:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Oh good, I can finally crack on with the HH :so_happy:


Yeah,Angel Exterminatus got released in that format last month :grin:


----------

